
Literature Is Stuck in the Past - tuatoru
https://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2020/08/dead-plots.html
======
tuatoru
_The internet (and Facebook in particular — the search interface for people as
opposed to things (Amazon) or facts (Google: NB, sprinkle with irony to
taste)) is another phenomenon you can 't leave out of a story without going
seriously retro. In fact, the arrival of internet dating made a big impact on
the contemporary romance sub-genre: a bunch of older how-do-you-meet-someone
plots went out the window, but a whole bunch of new ones showed up.

But meanwhile the eminent mainstream literary faculty are still turning out
deeply sensitive realist-mode explorations of the human condition that totally
neglect the tech dimension. We live in a world with killer drones, state level
actors gaslighting each others' electorates with bots and sock puppets and AI
generated user icons, where the average TV viewer is ageing by more than 12
months per year as demographic shift kills the video star and moves everything
online, where private space launch companies are listed on the stock market
and cars park themselves. A realist-mode 21st century novel that ignores
phenomena that were tropes in 20th century SF is a de-facto historical
novel..._

~~~
throwaway590007
Could it be that literary authors, like most people, are just not really good
with or interested in the computer? People write about what they know.

------
tuatoru
Also: -

 _Our current media environment has scrambled our society 's ability to
assemble a consensus view of reality so badly that conspiracy theories should
be considered toxic. And that's not a good thing from my perspective because
it puts the entire viability of creative-lies-that-amuse-and-inform — fiction
— in jeopardy._

